# Chamuco Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - What a bitter tasting dog.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

On the up side this cigar had a great aroma both before and after lighting and the construction lead me to believe I was in for a great experience;...

Read the full review here: Chamuco Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - What a bitter tasting dog.


----------

